# The Darcy Affect



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this cute little article on a Jane Austen FanFic forum I also visit.

The Darcy Affect

Okay, now that you've read it, you're probably wondering what this has to do with mice.

WEllll...... :mrgreen:

Remember that line in the beginning, about a sex pheromone? Guess where it's found. You got it, in mice! Specifically, Darcin is a pheromone found in adult male mouse urine, that is sexually attractive to female mice. I stumbled across this information a couple months back when I was researching Mr. Darcy for my own fanfic (yes, I know, I'm hopeless), and it made me giggle. What compounds the fact, however, is that even before I found this out, my best breeding mice were always named after things in Pride and Prejudice. To this day, Fitzwilliam was my best buck, and his namesake Fitzwilliam II is following right in his footsteps! I also have/had a Pemberley, Darcy, Longbourn, Bennet, Lizzy, and a few more I'm sure I'm forgetting!

Anyway, I thought it was cute, and wanted to share.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Wonder If mouse pee is the secret ingredient in links :lol:


----------

